# Eigenes Forum für Clan..



## xxgamer09xx (10. Februar 2011)

*Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

*Hey Com,

wie der Titel es schon sagt möchte ich mir gerne ein eigenes Forum erstellen, doch ich habe ehrlich gesagt 0 Ahnung davon und wollte hier um Rat bitten...Habe zwar google schon durchforstet, doch da kam auch nichts brauchbares rum 

Natürlich sollte alles kostenlos sein 

Wie gesagt soll es nur ein kleines Forum werden...

Danke schonmal im vorraus .. 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten..

Vlg
xxgamer09xx*


----------



## .Mac (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*



xxgamer09xx schrieb:


> *Habe zwar google schon durchforstet, doch da kam auch nichts brauchbares rum *



Noch offensichtlicher lügen ging echt nicht. 

Schau dich mal nach Webspell um, ist ein Clan CMS, mit Forum, kostenlos, toll wa? Und genügend Free Templates gibt es auch, einfach mal selbst bisschen Googlen, dann kommt man immer auf etwas ordentliches.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

kannst auc einfach bei funpic nen host mieten und ne domain und dann nen phpbb draufladen. Google einfach mal


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Und wenns nur ein Forum sein soll, dann kann ich myBB sehr empfehlen oder wenns sein muss phpBB was irgendwie jeder hat was ich irgendwie nicht verstehen kann. 

Wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, dann wäre myBB wohl besser, da das einen Pluginmanager hat und du so Plugins sehr leicht installieren kannst.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (11. Februar 2011)

Hey,

danke für eure Antworten, werde mir mal myBB anschauen, sowie Webspell 

vlg 
xxgamer09xx

Achso außerdem habe ich da noch eine Frage ich muss doch irgendwo eine Domain oder sowas herbekommen, kennt ihr gute und vorallem KOSTENLOSE Anbieter oder was haltet ihr von diesem Funpic.de??

gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Funpic ist meiner Meinung nach Müll. Es gibt schon sehr günstige Anbieter die einen Webspace inklusive einer .de Domain für 12€ das Jahr vermieten, meist kostet eine einzelne .de Domain auch ned viel weniger wenn ned sogar mehr.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Hey ehm... welche denn zum Beispiel kannste mir mal ein paar Links bitte geben , wär nett 

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Internetagentur WAS | EasyHost zB


----------



## xxgamer09xx (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Hey,

also ich habe mich dazu entschieden, dass ich zuerst das alles mit funpic.de testen werde und danach umsteigen werde und mir eine .de domain und webspace für ka. wie viel € hohle.

Eine Frage, ich zweifel aber daran, dass funpic.de 100% kostenlos ist, kann mir da einer Gewissheit geben, dass das wirklich zu 100% kostenlos ist und dort keine Abo-Fallen oder sonstiges Zeuch mit verbunden ist ?? 

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Das ist kostenlos ja, hat dafür aber zigtausend Werbeeinblendungen auf deiner Page dann.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Gibt es denn noch andere kostenlose Anbieter ohne haufenweise Werbun ?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Nein, sogut wie bei jedem kostenlosen Anbieter wird Werbung eingeblendet, irgendwie muss der ja auch Kohle machen.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

ja da haste natürlich recht, dass der auch Kohle machn muss 

Ehm..und wie funktioniert das dann mit dem forum installieren und so, kennst du da vllt. ein gutes Tutorial oder so?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Das .rar oder .zip File entpacken und alles was drin ist auf den Webspace laden. Dann gibts meist in /install Verzeichnis, einfach mal gucken, das musst du im Browser aufrufen und den Anweisungen folgen. 
Meist finden sich solche Hilfen auch auf den Seiten der Ersteller.


----------



## Hydroxid (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

xDDDD


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Hey,

welche Forensoftware ist eurer Meinung nach die beste?

phpBB, wbb lite, myBB oder doch eine andere Freeware Software?

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Für mich persönlich ist myBB die beste Forensoftware die man frei runterladen kann. Benutze das jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
phpBB hatte ich auch mal, ist auch ned schlecht und es gibt dafür mehr Mods und Anpassungen da es auch mehr Leute nutzen da es bekannter ist, ich find aber das es etwas schwieriger ist.

Wbb kenne ich nicht.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

okay werde es dann mal mit myBB versuchen.. danke für den Hinweis 

Gruß


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Hey habe ein Problem, wenn ich myBB installiert habe kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

Fatal error: Cannot redeclare memory_get_peak_usage() in /usr/export/www/vhosts/funnetwork/hosting/apclanserver/inc/functions_compat.php on line 20

was muss ich tun??


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Ersetze in der entsprechenden Datei


```
if(!function_exists('memory_get_peak_usage'))
{
	function memory_get_peak_usage($real_usage=false)
	{
		return memory_get_usage($real_usage);
	}
}
```

Durch


```
/*
if(!function_exists('memory_get_peak_usage'))
{
	function memory_get_peak_usage($real_usage=false)
	{
		return memory_get_usage($real_usage);
	}
}
*/
```

Dann sollts normalerweise funktionieren.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Hey jop hat geklapt , danke , nun bleibt noch die Frage gibt es da auch ein deutsches Sprachpaket?

////// Hat sich erledigt


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Wo finde ich gute Styles für myBB?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

MyBB - Mods

Oder selbst erstellen.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Selbst erstellen wär schon cooler, brauch man da irgendwas bestimmtes für, gibt es gute Anleitungen??


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Dafür brauchst du relativ gute CSS und HTML Kenntnisse. Anleitungen gibts dazu eigentlich keine, hab zumindest nie sowas gesehen.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Kann man auch eine Homepage machen inklusive Forum??

Wenn ja wie verbindet man das und was gibt es an Programmme für Homepages??


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Falls du noch einen guten, kostenlosen Webspace suchs dann lege ich dir .. bplaced.net Webhosting | Freehost :: 2GB Webspace ans Herz.
Wirklich komplett Werbefrei, schnell und erweiterbar.


----------



## xxgamer09xx (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Ist das auch 100% kostenlos, weil ich hab da immer so meine Bedenken ??


Gruß


----------



## Hagrid (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Ja, bPlaced ist komplett kostenlos, außer natürlich du bestellst dir eine Domain oder kaufst dir mehr Webspace. Square7 ist genauso gut und kostenlos und ist auch nach 18 Uhr noch bestellbar. 

greetz Hagrid


----------



## xxgamer09xx (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Ich hab mich doch für das Programm phpBB entschieden, doch nun fehlen die Buttons, ich habe auch schon gegoogelt, auch was gefunden, doch wirklich nichts verstanden 

Kann mir jmd. weiterhelfen?? Hatte jmd. das Problem schonmal??


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Wie wärs mit Link zur Seite?


----------



## xxgamer09xx (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Hey,

wollte mich nur nochmal für eure Hilfe bedanken. Habe die Seite fertiggestellt und alles läuft, wie gewollt. Danke!

Wenn Fragen auftauchen, werde ich mich wieder melden 

Gruß


----------



## Hagrid (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Wäre cool, wenn du uns den Link gibst. 
Wo hast du denn jetzt gehostet, trotz der Warnungen auf Funpic? 

OT: Hab schon öfters bei bplaced einen Account bestellt, doch jedes Mal kommt selbst kurz nach der Registrierung die Meldung, dass der Account inaktiv ist und dass ich doch bitte ein neues Ticket bestellen soll. Bei der Schwesterfirma square7 hatte ich das noch nie. Woran liegt das?


----------



## xxgamer09xx (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Welche Warnungen auf funpic????


----------



## Hagrid (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Sorry, ich meinte nicht Warnungen VON Funpic, sondern dass du von den anderen Usern gewarnt wurdest, Funpic nicht zu benutzen...


----------



## xxgamer09xx (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Ja was ist denn an der Seite dran, dass die alle abraten?


----------



## Hagrid (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist kostenlos ja, hat dafür aber zigtausend Werbeeinblendungen auf deiner Page dann.





Wie ich gesagt hatte, empfehle ich square7, hatte noch nie Werbung, wenn ich bei denen gehostet hab.


----------



## chris-gz (2. März 2011)

*AW: Eigenes Forum für Clan..*

Is zwar schon lange her aber du fragtest mal wies ausschaut mit selber erstellen. Geantwortet wurde CSS und HTML Kenntnise und ich füge hier noch PHP Kenntnise hinzu was der eigentliche Schwerpunkt ist. CSS und HTML kannst in 2 bis 4 Wochen so weit lernen das du zum erstellen deiner HP keine vorgefertigten Sachen mehr nehmen musst. PHP dauert da schon um einiges länger wenn du dir die Kenntnise aneignen willst die du brauchst um ein Korrekt arbeitendes und vor allem auch sicheres Forum zu erstellen.

Gruß Chris


----------

